

Be careful when transferring from GoDaddy Not to get locked for 60 days - joering2

Apparently it looks like there is a glitch on their website when you edit your domain information. In IE/Firefox when changing name/lastname a popup with 2 checkboxes comes up telling you that your are ok with 60 days domain lock if you change this information. In my Chrome those did not show up. I change name, and now its another 60 days to wait for the domain to be "available for transfer". Unfortunately, will have to pay for the domain for another year with GoDaddy.<p>Couple other points:<p>- this is not ICANN rule, this is GoDaddy own rule<p>- customer support, in this example will protect you (domain owner) from yourself in case you are a thief, and trying to steal a domain from yourself<p>- customer support cannot overwrite this rule.<p>- the highest you can go up is supervisor of the supervisor (floor manager). His name is "Joe" and he doesnt provide last name, doesnt have a badge, but rest assure "I am the only Joe working here". He cannot transfer you higher -- "thats not the way our organization has been setup". But you are more than welcome to call corporate.<p>I will wait 2 months, no biggie. But its just another reason to drop them and never come back.
======
fourmii
Right, this is a GoDaddy 'technical glitch'. I have a couple of domain names
about to expire with them. I certainly will not be renewing with them or using
them again for anything new. Their SOPA episode has left a bad taste...

------
Forrest7778
What an incredible farce, although such talk of this mystical 'Joe' intrigues
me.

